# Paramount preps for Jack Ryan reboot



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:

Paramount Pictures confirms that it has begun negotiations with Chris Pine to play CIA analyst Jack Ryan in the reboot of the franchise based on the Tom Clancy novels.

http://weblogs.variety.com/bfdealmemo/2009/10/pine-beaming-up-jack-ryan-role-.html


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm sure he'll be better at it than Ben Affleck was.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> I'm sure he'll be better at it than Ben Affleck was.


You aren't setting the bar very high... :lol:


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Why does it need to be a "re-boot"? There's plenty of material that hasn't been used yet.....and just changing the actor that plays the main character shoudn't count...I mean, how many Bond's did we have before Craig?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also, one article I read stated that the screenplay is NOT from a Tom Clancy novel. Methinks I will pass.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

elaclair said:


> Why does it need to be a "re-boot"? There's plenty of material that hasn't been used yet.....and just changing the actor that plays the main character shoudn't count...I mean, how many Bond's did we have before Craig?


When Daniel Craig came onboard the Bond franchise was re-booted. Why not re-boot the series with Mr Pine as Jack Ryan? Alec Baldwin did fine in _Red October_ and the only problem Mr Ford had to deal with in _Patriot Games_ and _Clear and Present Danger_ was that the scripts were nowhere near close to how the books were done. Ben Affleck just didn't strike me as Jack Ryan at all, not to mention that _The Sum of All Fears_ was a horribly written movie; and if I remember it correctly the writers were trying to use it to introduce us to the early Jack Ryan, when in the book he had been back in the fold for a good many years correct?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have always had a problem with the Jack Ryan franchise.

In order to take any of Clancy's Jack Ryan novels to the screen in a 2 hour or less format means only one thing... a Butcher Job on the story.

Tom Clancy's novels would be better suited to an old style miniseries format, at least there would be some chance of doing the book's justice. The movies so far were ok, better if you had never read the books...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"... Chris Pine to play CIA analyst Jack Ryan in the reboot of the franchise ..."

Can we start calling him "Reboot" Pine now, or do we need to wait for him to be tapped to step into a third movie franchise for that?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

:lol:

I think we can give him the nickname now. :grin:



BobaBird said:


> "... Chris Pine to play CIA analyst Jack Ryan in the reboot of the franchise ..."
> 
> Can we start calling him "Reboot" Pine now, or do we need to wait for him to be tapped to step into a third movie franchise for that?


----------

